# Screen turns off after startup



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi.

I recently bought an ASUS X54HY-SX060 laptop.









Here's the photo if it helps. 

So I installed Windows 7 on my own and started installing drivers. At first, I downloaded and installed drivers for ASUS x54h laptop, not x54hy because it says ASUS X54H on the sticker on the laptop. 

I figured it out I was installing the wrong drivers so I installed new ones. Everything was fine, until for the last few days.

I turn on the laptop and everything is fine until the desktop shows and then my screen turns off. It's completely black. I have to restart my computer (sometimes few times) in order to work. I tried reinstalling the drivers. I completely deleted them with DriverSweeper and installed them again. I tried repairing the Windows, but the problem is still here.


Please help me. I'd like to solve the problem without reinstalling the Windows (but I will do that if it's necessary). I googled the problem many times without finding anything useful.


Thanks.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

probably an graphics driver or video resolution issue. boot windows in safe mode, and re-install driver. just use either ATI or nVIDIA auto-detect function..
Driver Genius is what works best for me. good luck


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Shredmaster said:


> Everything was fine, until for the last few days.


Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Since the computer worked for a few days I recommend to try and use Windows Recovery with the install CD. This will Restore your computer to an older date.

Also please make sure you have installed Windows 7 SP1. This may help with the newer drivers.

----



Learn2day said:


> Driver Genius is what works best for me. good luck


I would NOT recommend getting drivers from a 3rd-party. It's best to go right to the manufacturer's website.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Driver Genius is NOT getting drivers from a third party website, only thing he gets from server is drivers database and app updates. all drivers are downloaded directly from manufacturer.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi. 

Thanks for help. I tried reinstalling video driver in safe mode but I got some errors and couldn't finish installation. 

I will try that Driver Genius.


I'll let you know if I solved the problem.


And, will I lose my data if I start Windows Recovery?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm confident DG will solve your problem..
However..


> _And, will I lose my data if I start Windows Recovery? _


For windows restore points, no, only registry changes, etc..
As for recovery partition options, my recommendation is, backup everything and *format*! A fresh install from recovery partition should avoid any _older SO issues _and give you all drivers and software already pre-installed and working properly..


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

I installed drivers from that Driver Genius. 

Installed 20 drivers in 9 packages, it said. I'll let you know tomorrow if my problem is solved because the problem occurs only if computer has been off for a few hours.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Shredmaster said:


> the problem occurs only if computer has been off for a few hours.


That's an odd symptom.. Does your laptop by any chance have hybrid graphics? If so, did you check settings for both intel and ATI? 
If all this is checked, probably it will be a faulty GPU, losing contact points when it's cold (contracting CPU or board), and assuming them @ working temp., which means replace it ASAP while it's under warranty.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Driver Genius didn't help so I will reinstall my Windows.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Again, after reading _"the problem occurs only if computer has been off for a few hours."_, i don't think you'll solve this issue by software.. 
If the laptop is still under warranty, take it to the service center. A GPU replacement is in order..


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, but if I start the computer in Safe Mode, there's no problem. Screen works like a charm. 

So I'll just try reinstalling Windows 7, if that doesn't work, then I'll take it to the service.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Oh, my bad, forgot that part.. Have you checked what i've said about hybrid graphics? Sometimes you have 2 different control panels, one for each GPU.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Umm, I don't know. How to check that?

I have only ATI graphics.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's the example of my hybrid with nVidia 540m and intel HD 3000.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Nope.

Only AMD Radeon HD 6470M.

By the way I reinstalled Windows and everything seems okay for now.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad to ear it. Definitely an odd problem. Report back within a day or 2, and let us know if it was solved.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That really sounds like a video driver issue, keep us posted.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Learn2day said:


> Glad to ear it. Definitely an odd problem. Report back within a day or 2, and let us know if it was solved.


Okay, I will. Thanks for all the help.




Rich-M said:


> That really sounds like a video driver issue, keep us posted.


Yeah but I reinstalled my drivers many times. First I did a reinstallation. It didn't work so I deleted drivers first and then installed them again. That didn't help either so i deleted drivers with DriverSweeper and installed them. As you may guess, that didn't solve the problem either. 

Any ideas why?


Yeah, and at first I installed wrong drivers for ASUS X54H not ASUS X54HY and my screen was green. Probably that was the problem.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I wonder when you uninstalled the video driver you accidentally uninstalled the chipset driver also.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Well yeah, but then I installed all drivers again. Was that a problem?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No not as long as you reinstalled the chipset driver first.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Ohh, I have the same problem. 

Now my screen turns off even before slowing desktop. I'm thinking about installing Windows XP and see if the problem still occurs.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Does it still boot in safe mode? If so, check video settings, try a lower resolution to see if you get a screen. 

P.S. - Did you used DG to get latest drivers again?


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

It does boot in safe mode. In safe mode there's no problem. I didn't get latest drivers with DG before, I'm doing it right now.

Oh, the same problem. I think I'll just have to install Windows XP, and then take it to the service if it doesn't work.


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I really don't think it's an OS problem, probably is driver related indeed. Odd as it is.. But I'm out of ideas, sorry. 
I think you should try to contact Asus online help with all this detailed info before going XP or to the service center.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay. 


So I did a lot of research and I found out it's called Black Screen Of Death and it's very common. I didn't find a solution except i downloaded a file called fixshell.exe and it should fix my problems. I don't know.

I've visited over 30 forums and sites and found only that. I'll let you know if it worked.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh, that didn't work either...


----------



## Beqo (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi guys,
First of all thanks for all the suggestions that you have made.
I have Notebook ASUS X45HY-SX033D, GPU AMD Radeon HD 6470M 1GB, and before getting to this forum I have tried almost the same solutions that you have gave to ShredMaster, but still have the same problem. 
When I’m working without power supply and after I plug in also my screen is going off.

**When I am unistaling the AMD HD drivers, after restarting automaticaly the drivers looks instaled as Standard driver and it works fine no turning off , axcept the resolution is not so good and I can’t use the HD source..!

If someone has another suolutions, please advice us, we are waiting.


----------



## Shredmaster (Mar 8, 2012)

I solved my problem.

First, you open Start Menu and type "Services". Click it and Window will open with big list of your services.

Scroll down and find Windows Event Log. Right click it, properties and pick Disable in "Startup type". 

You can close Services. Now go to C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs and delete everything that is inside that Logs folder.


This worked for me. You should leave Windows Event Log disabled, if you enable it, your problem will occur again.


----------



## Beqo (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks very much for advice J, I have tried this, its working fine now, but it didn’t when I plug in the power supply(only once). I’ll let you know what's happening in a few days…


----------



## Beqo (Apr 21, 2012)

Hello again,
It's just turned off during time i was working, just after i posted the message...

Which Operating System you are using(32bit or 64bit) ?


----------

